
InnocentFelonForHire.com – High Quality Software Service, at a Competitive Price - innocentfelon
http://www.innocentfelonforhire.com
======
XR0CSWV3h3kZWg
Huh I didn't know that fraud through email could be considered wire fraud.

I also didn't anticipate that abusing a rewards system could lead to a wire
fraud case.

I am sorry to hear about this case, but I don't quite get how you are arguing
you are innocent. What part of their case do you dispute?

------
handbanana
Two thoughts:

    
    
      - Both products (the site, and the app) are copies of 
        others. Neither looks like it took great skill to 
        throw together. I don't know that anyone would want 
        to hire you based on these 2 examples.
    
      - I don't know that I agree with the sentence. IMO 
        seems harsh. But you certainly appear to have crossed 
        some kind of line beyond "returning too many used ink 
        cartridges"

------
aqme28
Is this satire? I cannot tell.

If it is, it's pretty distasteful. If it's not, I need to hear more about this
court case.

~~~
innocentfelon
This is absolutely not satire. The case is 1:13-CR-00966-JCH-KK-1.

~~~
tptacek
Is that this:

[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1pwl-vwy-
nQelwZ2iGguv...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1pwl-vwy-
nQelwZ2iGguvrtIcsJq30_U7)

~~~
vertis
I'd be very interested to know "what evidence was suppressed" and how it makes
the OP innocent. If indeed the OP created 5k+ accounts and intended to deceive
OfficeMax then this is anything but innocent.

"I didn't know it was a crime" perhaps.

Worse still the iOS app provides no value whatsoever. Which makes it seem like
this is just a marketing ploy for a useless app.

~~~
hundt
Here[1] is a court opinion mentioning at least one type of evidence that was
excluded: testimony regarding OfficeMax's accounting of rewards that would
show that the rewards were not "property" that could be stolen. Not sure if
that's what OP is referring to.

Incidentally, looking at all the different court opinions from this case [2]
and the motions they refer to, I can't imagine how expensive it must have been
to litigate this. Probably much more than what they had to pay back to
OfficeMax.

[1]
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar_case?case=444697524394189...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar_case?case=4446975243941898063)

[2]
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=6,33&q=us+v+...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=6,33&q=us+v+channon+officemax&scisbd=2)

~~~
innocentfelon
Suffice it to say, [1] is not what was being referred to (though it’s still a
fair point).

Let’s talk about the costs of this case. It’s been dragging on for 7+ years
now and I’d love to share an official accounting of what it cost every party
involved, but no such accounting will ever exist. I’m sure it’s immense and
well into the 7 figures by now.

We’ve been unable to afford our own counsel (a situation verified by, and
kinda forced by, the government) so our defense has been paid for by your tax
dollars. The 4 prosecutors in this case have been paid for by your tax
dollars. The judge and jury? Yep, you guessed it. (BTW, judge earns more each
day than the entire 14-member jury does). The 17+ agent FBI assault team armed
with M4 assault rifles and hundreds of hours of “billable” phone hours by
certain agents who couldn’t recall under oath the names of the people they
spent those hours talking to? Your tax dollars.

Even if that company gets that amount of money from us (and gets to keep it),
I’m certain the amount they’ve paid their own people to tilt at this
particular windmill will make it a loss even to the company. That’s before the
upcoming news of the consumer data leak makes it out there.

Dear taxpayer, you’re not done paying. The only question left is whether the
bureau of prisons or yours truly, or both, will be cashing those checks.

------
l33tbro
Can you explain the ink cartridge thing further? I'm not from the US so this
seems ridiculous.

~~~
innocentfelon
Being from the US doesn’t help it make any more sense.

Corporations can use the US government as bill collectors, when they’d lose in
civil court.

The joke is that any prosecutor worth her salt can indict a ham sandwich. The
sad fact is convicting a ham sandwich is almost as easy.

------
justboxing
How does this compare with "ReformedFelonForHire.com – High quality software
skills, at a competitive price" =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16925069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16925069)

------
crachau
Innovative approach! Hopefully someone reacts well to this ;)

~~~
InitialLastName
As acknowledged, this page isn't the innovative one. This is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16925069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16925069)

